

How we - the Kims - use Basecamp at home - mh_
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3546-how-we-the-kims-use-basecamp-at-home

======
obviouslygreen
Before I saw the domain, I wondered how Basecamp could possibly be used to
help a southeast Asian dynasty more efficiently oppress an entire nation and
manipulate international opinion... then I started thinking about it, and man,
there sure are a lot of varied uses for organizational tools.

~~~
nether
The DPRK is east asian, like Japan. Southeast asia is Indonesia, Thailand etc.

Also Kim is basically Korean "Smith."

~~~
maxbaroi
Bullshit.

Smith is way less common of a family name in English than Kim is in Korean.

~~~
aidenn0
I believe that I have yet to meet a Korean whose last name is something other
than Kim, Lee, or Park.

[edit] I was wrong I know a Cheong as well.

~~~
zht
Kim Lee and Park only make up half the population. You may just have falsely
categorized Koreans with other last names.

------
induscreep
I would be using Basecamp too if not for the $20 a month fee. Can someone at
Trello write a similar post on how Trello can be used at home?

~~~
zrail
This is basically an ad for Basecamp Personal, which is $25 once. Maybe that
would be appropriate for your use case?

~~~
United857
We've been using Asana for our personal tasks. Free for < 15 people, and most
of the same functionality.

~~~
Fuzzwah
Thanks for reminding me of Asana. I was really impressed by a demo video I saw
while they were in beta. I applied for the beta on behalf of the small company
I was working for at the time. I never heard anything back.

Even after it came out of invite only I never heard anything.... strange.

------
Fuzzwah
My wife and I use a combination of google calendar and trello.

